# I/Os von Wago an Panel von B&R



## doelckenbeck (13 April 2010)

Hallo, ich versuche einfache I/O- Module von Wago an ein Power Panel 65 von B&R über CAN- Bus anzubinden. Ist dies überhaupt möglich, wenn ja, wie muss ich dabei vorgehen? Welche Bibliotheken kann ich dafür benutzen? Ich verwende noch Automation Studio 2.5 von B&R, ich hoffe dass das überhaupt möglich ist. Bin sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe!


----------



## bits'bytes (13 April 2010)

Hallo,
ohne jetzt das PP.65 schon mal verwendet zu haben oder die Wago Dinger zu kennen:
Wir machen öfters CAN Anbindungen und es funktioniert eigentlich relativ einfach

Library: CAN_Lib

FBK's: 

CAN_open()
CANdftab()
CANrwtab()

genügt eigentlich wenn keine besonderen Ansprüche gestellt werden.

Mit den Event-Variablen (Can-Tabelle, siehe AS-Hilfe) können dann zyklisch die Daten gelesen und geschrieben werden.

Wir haben die Zeit des AS2.5 etwas übersprungen, aber da es beim AS2.6 so funktioniert hat, nehme ich an dass es kein Problem diesbezüglich geben sollte.

Hoffe das hilft zum Losbrechen !


----------



## doelckenbeck (13 April 2010)

Ja, das hilft schon. Werds mal probieren. Vielen Dank!


----------



## doelckenbeck (20 April 2010)

So, ich hab da eine andere Lösung die I/O- Karten mit Buskoppler an das Panel anzubinden. Auf der Homepage von Wago gibt es sogenannte EDS- Dateien, die man einfach ins Automation Studio- Projekt importieren und dann den Buskoppler einfügen kann.
In der Theorie klingt das erstmal gut, klappt aber nicht. Der Buskoppler geht nach dem Einstellen der Buadrate und der Knotennummer in den Pre- Operational- Zustand und das wars dann.
Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
Zur Info: Ich verwende ein Power Panel 65 von B&R, einen Buskoppler 750-337 von Wago und das CANopen- Protokoll.


----------



## Ingmar64 (21 April 2010)

*Wir bauen gerade an demselben Problem,*

allerdings unter AS3.0.71. Das funktioniert das mit den eds-Dateien prinzipiell an einem PP45 mit IF23, auch ohne CAN-Lib genauso transparent wie mit Hardware-I/Os. Allerdings sind die von Wago eingestellten Parameter völlig unbrauchbar. Wenn ich morgen wieder in der Firma bin, poste ich mal die funktionierenden Einstellungen


----------



## Ingmar64 (22 April 2010)

*Die versprochenen Einstellungen*

sind allerdings für einen Buskopf 750-347. Die Aufteilung der E/A-Bytes muß natürlich analog der angeschlossenen Baugruppen geschehen. 
Die geänderten Einstellungen sind mit einem Ausrufezeichen gekennzeichnet. (macht das AS selber)


----------



## doelckenbeck (22 April 2010)

Vielen Dank! Ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## doelckenbeck (22 April 2010)

Hallo, ich das mit den Einstellungen mal ausprobiert. Es funktioniert leider auch nicht. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber vielleicht mache ich da mit dem Mapping etwas falsch.
Ich habe zu Testzwecken genau ein Digital- Input- Modul und dieses als   _1_DigitalInputBlock_6000sub1   deklariert. Ich weiß nicht recht ob das korrekt ist.
Habe ein paar Bilder mit meinen Einstellungen angehängt. Wäre nett wenn Sie mal kurz reinschauen könnten.


----------



## doelckenbeck (22 April 2010)

Ingmar64 schrieb:


> allerdings unter AS3.0.71. Das funktioniert das mit den eds-Dateien prinzipiell an einem PP45 mit IF23, auch ohne CAN-Lib genauso transparent wie mit Hardware-I/Os. Allerdings sind die von Wago eingestellten Parameter völlig unbrauchbar. Wenn ich morgen wieder in der Firma bin, poste ich mal die funktionierenden Einstellungen


 
Hallo, 

funktioniert bei Ihnen die Kommunikation? Wir haben festgestellt, dass es einige Unterschiede in der Spezifikation von CANopen zwischen B&R und Wago gibt.


----------



## Ingmar64 (22 April 2010)

*Kommunikation funktioniert jetzt endlich, aber ...*

also Objekt x6000 und x6100 für 8Bit-Klemmen sind richtig, für Ausgänge ist da auch alles in Ordnung. ABER ... Entgegen der Aussage im Wago-Handbuch werden auch bei 8er Eingangsklemmen 2 Statusbits  AM ANFANG übertragen, d.h. der ganze Bereich verschiebt sich um 2 Bit nach oben. Bit 6 und 7 sind dann die Bit 0 und 1 vom folgenden Byte und es muß ein Byte mehr übertragen werden. Die 32Bit Sonderklemmen kommen morgen dran, mal sehen was die für eine Macke haben.


----------



## Ingmar64 (22 April 2010)

*Einstellungen*



doelckenbeck schrieb:


> Habe ein paar Bilder mit meinen Einstellungen angehängt. Wäre nett wenn Sie mal kurz reinschauen könnten.


Ich weiß nicht, wie bei diesem Buskopf die Knotennummer hardwaremäßig eingestellt wird, aber die Einstellungen der Hardware und der Software im AS (Bild 6) müssen auf jeden Fall gleich sein und verschieden von der Knotennummer des Panels (Bild 2). 
Ansonsten Variablen nicht nur anlegen und linken, sondern auch in irgendeiner Task verwenden. Ich nehme den Init-Teil einer Task und schreibe dort nur rein Var:=Var;.
So sollte es denn gehen.


----------

